# K2 Belief boots



## jcmor (Mar 8, 2019)

Has anyone ever tried the K2 Belief snowboard boots (women’s)? I grabbed a pair on clearance, and they fit nice and snug but are still comfortable. Apparently I have wider feet, and several pairs I’ve tried actually make my feet tingle/hurt/go numb and I was getting discouraged. I ordered these boots, and they feel great (walking around indoors). Except now I’m worried that maybe they’re too comfortable. They are very lightweight, almost feel thin. My other pair are secondhand old Airwalks that feel like what I imagine giant space boots feel like, so maybe these are ok. I don’t know how well they’ll keep my feet warm though. I do like the BOA lacing, and they’re wire laces which I think will last longer, but the liners seem to pull out easily which concerns me that they aren’t the best quality. This is only my second season, and I’m slow and easy on the hill. No tricks or anything fancy for me, are these boots a good choice? I haven’t been able to find any online reviews which seems a little weird. Would love to know if anyone out there likes theirs!


----------

